# Looking for Altrnative to Square Credit Card Reader



## Alan Sweet (Sep 28, 2014)

In trade shows, the Square Credit card reader has been popular. I am looking for an alternative to this particular product. Any experience or suggestions?


----------



## Tclem (Sep 28, 2014)

I use PayPal reader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 28, 2014)

Agreed.. Paypal Here works great... and since I use paypal for everything business related, it makes it much easier to keep records of everything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 28, 2014)

I have a Paypal reader too, they gave it to me free, so it seemed like a good deal, works great.


----------



## Tony (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm needing one of these, so this is a timely thread. What are the advantages of the PayPal one or the disadvantages of the square reader? Thanks, Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 28, 2014)

I use Go Payment from Intuit.


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 1, 2014)

I've used the PayPal Here reader for a while. The first one suddenly quit working, but they sent me a replacement which works ok. (But it took over a week to reach me.)

The turning club just got a Square card reader for me to take member subscriptions, etc. So far it works fine -- I got a spare on order as we're going to the Topsfield Fair 10/3 through 10/13 and it would be less than fun if the reader breaks down.

Out of curiosity: why are you looking for an alternative to the Square reader? Did they do something bad to you?


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 1, 2014)

Well yes, but I guess for personal reasons.

1.) While they provide a service to retailers and arts and craft sellers, they charge 2.75 percent per swipe of a Visa, MasterCard, Discover, or AmEx credit card, while manually entered cards cost 3.5 percent plus 15 cents per transaction. This hits pretty hard. They also charge $10 for the reader.

Paypal does provide their reader for free and setting its flat rate at 2.7% for card swipes and PayPal payments. PayPal Here users also get a business debit card with 1% cash back.

2.) At the request of the DOJ, the Square card company has modified their terms.

NEW Square Seller Agreement:

"By creating a Square Account, you also confirm that you will not accept payments in connection with the following businesses or business activities:
(1) any illegal activity or goods,
(2) buyers or membership clubs,
...
(23) *sales of (i) firearms, firearm parts or hardware, and ammunition;* or (ii) weapons and other devices designed to cause physical injury."

So guns, ammo, gun accessories, knives will not be allowed in transactions.

At the present time, Paypal still has not succumbed to the Fed pressure and there are a couple of other companies I have found.

I choose NOT to support Square for their position primarily, but also for their marketing costs.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, I use paypal... and recommend it... but you might want to read up on paypals guidelines. They are very anti gun, and will close down an account in a heartbeat if they find gun or ammo sales to be made through their site. I've never read anything about knives though. This isn't fed pressure, it's liberal ownership.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks, I may have to continue my search.


----------

